# Termo Cointra TDG Plus 100



## atajavi (May 1, 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos. He tenido una avería en mi termo Cointra TDG Plus 100, y después de mil vueltas (yo no estoy muy "ducho" en electrónica, más bien poco), al desmontar la placa donde aparece la temperatura en el frontal del termo, he visto un componente que parece dañado. ¿Cual es el problema?, que no tengo ni idea de que tipo de componente es, no lo había visto en la vida, ni sé para qué sirve. Os adjunto unas fotos, por que no sé dar más explicaciones.
El resto del termo, lo desmonté, limpié toda la cal de su interior y comprobé resistencias (que están bien), cambié ánodo de magnesio y comprobé sonda de calor y termostato. Todo correcto. Pero al conectarlo a la red, empieza a actuar un relé y no se enciende el frontal, y al desmontarlo, me he encontrado con ésto.
¿Alguien puede ayudarme? Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 1, 2020)

Esa pieza es un oscilador de cristal de cuarzo y ese pegote es algún tipo de silicona o adhesivo para que se mantenga unido a la placa y no fallen las soldaduras. Todos los microprocesadores (el circuito integrado de tropecientas patillas que está al lado) necesitan de uno para su funcionamiento (mas o menos).


----------



## atajavi (May 1, 2020)

Gracias por tu rapidísima respuesta Pinchavalvulas, pero me sigo quedando"de una pieza". Ya te digo, que de electrónica, apenas ni lo básico, lo poquito que estoy aprendiendo ahora de Youtube ¿Puedo comprobar ese "aparatejo" de alguna manera, por si acaso es el culpable del desaguisado? ¿tú crees que puede estar averiado? ¿Alguna indicación más por tu parte, alguna idea? Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 1, 2020)

Es muy raro que falle el oscilador, no imposible pero raro y pienso que no saltaría el relé si no funcionara el micro. 
Nunca he visto ese tipo de aparatos y no tengo mucha práctica, espera a ver si algún forero te puede ayudar mas.

Para dar mas pistas a quien pueda ayudar deja todos los datos que puedas...
- Cuando dices que no se enciende el display ¿no enciende nada, ni un piloto o led?
- La placa del frontal lleva un conector, supongo que lleva cables a otra placa. Si es así sube fotos de ella.
- Comprueba si el relé hace buen contacto.


----------



## atajavi (May 2, 2020)

Buenas noches Pinchavalvulas.
Siguiendo tu consejo. voy a subir algunas fotos más, a ver si entre todos solucionamos el problema. Intentare ir comentando cada foto.
La primera es un esquema que he hecho, señalando el relé que "cliquea" constantemente, al conectar la "cinta" al programador. Por lo tanto, pienso que el relé funciona.
La segunda, es dicha conexión.
La tercera foto, es del termo conectado a la toma de corriente,  a resistencias, sonda de calor y termostato, pero sin conectar al programador. El relé no "cliquea".
La cuarta, es el relé que "cliquea" nada más conectar el programador. La foto es muy mala, pero no he podido sacarla mejor.
La quinta, es el modelo del termo.
La sexta, es la foto de la placa donde van los tres relés que lleva, con el que falla marcado, y la cinta de conexión al programador, también marcada.
Ya no sé que información más puedo dar. Si tienes alguna idea, me la dices.
Gracias y un saludo.
Se me había olvidado una de tus preguntas, perdona.
Al conectar la "cinta" al programador, el relé empieza a "cliquear", y no, no se enciende ningún piloto, ni nada. Solo se escucha al relé.
Este es el programador con su "cinta" conectada y con el relé "cliqueando". Como ves, no hay ningún piloto encendido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2020)

En el peor de los casos   👨‍🔧






						TR2   0/90ºC 6,5x  95mm. 1000mm. +boton+embellecedor IMIT | Suner
					

TR2   0/90ºC 6,5x  95mm. 1000mm. +boton+embellecedor IMIT | Suner




					www.suner.es
				












						TERMOSTATO 0-90°C BULBO Ø6.5x100mm 15A Krupps
					

TERMOSTATO 0-90°C BULBO Ø6.5x100mm 15A Krupps




					www.efinox.com
				












						Termostato 0-90ºc
					

Termostato 0-90ºc




					www.efinox.com


----------



## atajavi (May 2, 2020)

Lo siento, Dosmetros, pero no entiendo tu respuesta. 
Sugieres, ¿que tal vez sea culpa del termostato? ¿por qué?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2020)

No no , que en el peor de los casos que no pudieras repararlo , le reemplazas termostato por uno mecánico y fin del problema !


----------



## atajavi (May 2, 2020)

Ahora te entiendo.
Pero en ese caso, dejo de disponer del resto de prestaciones que me ofrece el programador digital. 
Lo tendré en cuenta, pero de momento, "como última opción".
Gracias por tu comentario.
Un saludo.


----------



## atajavi (May 6, 2020)

Buenas tardes Pinchavalvulas y Dosmetros y por supuesto, a los demás integrantes del foro.
Al final he solucionado el problema y tengo en marcha el termo. El problema era el programador digital. Aún no sé cual, pues de momento, con todo éste follón,  no han podido mirarme la placa.
Si sabéis jugar al MUS, me entenderéis. Me he jugado un "órdago a la chica", y me ha salido bien, aunque un poco caro. Encontré en E-recambios un programador digital exacto al mío y lo pedí. Por cierto, Pinchavalvulas, ésta tarjeta no lleva oscilador de cuarzo, o es de otra manera, tal vez más moderno. Sopesé la opción que me diste Dosmetros, pero con el precio que tenía el termostato, me lo pensé y por algo más, casi el doble, tengo el termo nuevo.
La otra opción, también en términos de MUS, era el "órdago a la grande", pero eso era comprar uno nuevo. Mucho más desembolso. Por eso estoy tan contento. Por cierto, y terminando, me aconsejaron poner a la toma de entrada del termo, un filtro de polifosfatos, que al parecer impide las incrustaciones de cal dentro del mismo. No todas, pero parece que puede alargar mucho la vida útil. Voy a poner otro filtro a la entrada de la lavadora. Ya tengo preparado el circuito.
Muchas gracias a ambos por vuestra colaboración y consejos.
Un saludo. Y cuidaros mucho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2020)

Bien , te felicito !


----------



## Mandito (Ago 17, 2022)

Hola a todos. Tengo un termo eléctrico Cointra tdg plus y el display marca constantemente 7 grados y no funciona ningún botón. Creo que la avería está en el mismo display, pues, es donde se halla el micro controlador. ¿A alguien se ha encontrado con este problema?
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 17, 2022)

Creo que sería muchiiiiisima casualidad que encontraras a alguien con el mismo problema. Por que no dás información para que te ayuden a repararlo si es que eso buscas? Subí manual del equipo, y fotos claras y bien enfocadas del PCB del módulo de control y display. Tal vez pueda verse / tocarse algo...


----------



## Mandito (Ago 17, 2022)

Gracias por responder, pero, no estoy de acuerdo contigo. Estos displays marcan, a menudo, el fallo en forma de código. Si alguien quiere foto del pcb, lo enviaré.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2022)

Mandito dijo:


> Estos displays marcan, a menudo, el fallo en forma de código



Por favor Googlea y busca dichos códigos , serían de mucha ayuda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 17, 2022)

Mandito dijo:


> Tengo un termo eléctrico Cointra tdg plus y el display marca constantemente 7 grados y no funciona ningún botón.


Es que no dijiste que el 7 era el código de error sino la temperatura...y por acá no funciona la bola de cristal.


----------



## Mandito (Ago 17, 2022)

No se a ciencia cierta si es o no es un código. Por eso pregunto.
Ya he googleado y no encuentro nada.


----------



## J2C (Ago 17, 2022)

.


Cosa rara lo de *San Google* (haz click) que el primer link es el fabricante/vendedor y tiene un acceso para realizar preguntas.


Incluso esa misma página posee *el link para descargar* (haz click) el *Manual de Instrucciones*   


Será que a mi me funciona bien Google????



Salu2.-

.


----------



## Mandito (Ago 17, 2022)

Si tan bien te funciona Google, por favor, envíame tú los códigos. Te lo agradeceré eternamente. Recuerda que lo que quiero es reparar la placa, no comprar una original.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 17, 2022)

Eeemmm... Y qué tiene que ver el display con los botones?

Si no funciona nada, pueden ser miles de cosas, pero que el display esté "roto", no hace que los botones y demas funciones dejen de responder.

Tienes que medir y comprobar;
- Voltajes
- Pulsadores con fuga
- Sensor de temperatura
- Otros sensores
- Rotura o quiebre en el PCB
- Etc....

Así como lo tiras, murió el microcontrolador, pero....


----------



## Mandito (Ago 17, 2022)

Como dije al principio, el micro controlador está en la misma placa del display. Se verá mejor con una foto, pero si el display se ilumina, y’a podemos descartar la fuente de alimentación, por ejemplo. Lo demás, aparentemente está todo bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2022)

Mandito , lee el tema completo al cual has sido movido (desde el principio)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 17, 2022)

Yo, por si acaso, sanearía y repasaría bien las soldaduras del oscilador XT1... Nunca me an gustado esos pegotes.


----------

